# New Beagle Pup



## Stump Knocker (Sep 30, 2012)

Chocolate Redtick = Emmit Brown Jug Jones


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 30, 2012)

real pretty pup


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 1, 2012)

Great looking hound!


----------



## Faithrider (Oct 1, 2012)

Great looking pup hope he hunts as good as he looks!


----------



## Stump Knocker (Oct 4, 2012)

I thank you folks for the kind words


----------



## Thrstchris@aol.com (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a male and have been looking for a female (house dog). Could you post to my email where you found her along with contact info. Thank you so kindly. Thrstchris@att.net  She is a Beauty!


----------



## Stump Knocker (Oct 6, 2012)

Emmit is a male {)

I mail ya the info get back with if you will and let me know what you think. my hauler will bring him to fl. in 2 weeks


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good lookin pup, time to run some rabbits


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 12, 2013)

good looking pup


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful pup, should have named him, "Muddy Foots".

John I.


----------



## keith ingram (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful pup, may be the prettiest i've ever seen.


----------



## Stump Knocker (May 7, 2013)

thanks folks for the kind words and thank you Keith I think so to. here he is at 9 months


----------



## William32 (May 8, 2013)

good looking pup


----------

